# Glock 17



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

hey everyone, I'm looking into getting my first semi-auto pistol. I'm thinking about a G17 possibly a G34. I've never shot, nor handled a glock before. I was wondering what I should look for when purchasing? And also what does it mean when it says generation 2 or 3 ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

I just recently bought a Glock 17 and used this link to look at the differences between the generations: Link removed


----------



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

thank you, that answered my question!


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the 17 better than the 34. Actually, I like the 19 best of all. Good luck on your search.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

jeb21 said:


> I like the 17 better than the 34. Actually, I like the 19 best of all. Good luck on your search.


Ditto.

IMO the 19 is the best Glock made. The rail on the generation 3 makes it the best 19 (again JMO). :smt023


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

I own both the 17 and the 34. Choosing between the two is not as easy as it would seem. The 34, Practical - Tactical, is about an inch longer than the 17. It usually has fixed sights, though you can get it with adjustable or night sights but you may need to have these put on the gun after purchase. The 34 comes with adjustable sights. The 34 also has an elongated opening cut into the top of the slide to reduce the slide weight making the recoil spring more efficient. It also allows you the option of using a ported barrel should you buy one after market. If your going to shoot GSSF Tournaments the 17 will let you shoot in most classes where as the 34 will only let you shoot in the Competition class. 

Speaking strictly from a user stand point, I like the 34 because the extra barrel length makes sighting easier for my old eyes. The adjustable sights also let me adjust my point of impact to point of aim when using different bullet weights. If you target shoot that can be helpful. I did put the adjustable sights on my 17 also.

Finally, there's the issue of trigger pressure and connector weights. The 17 comes with a 5.5 pound trigger / connector. The 34 comes with a 3.5 pound trigger / connector. In short the 34 has a slightly lighter trigger pull than the 17. Again, I changed the connector in my 17 to the 3.5 pound so they feel the same. 

Confused? Really there isn't much difference. The 34 is longer, the 17 is easier to conceal. Both are nice guns. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

My reason choosing the 17 or 34 over the 19 is because I have large hands, so I figure it would be the best route. This gun is mainly going to be for truck carry and maybe, maybe conceal. i havent done any competition shooting, although recently I have been thinking about it.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Ozzyzig87 said:


> My reason choosing the 17 or 34 over the 19 is because I have large hands, so I figure it would be the best route. This gun is mainly going to be for truck carry and maybe, maybe conceal. i havent done any competition shooting, although recently I have been thinking about it.


For truck carry or CCW the 17 would be an easier choice as the 34 with the open top slide is more likely to collect debris. Also, the 17 is an inch shorter making it easier to conceal.


----------



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

What price tag should I be looking for one new? I seen one at Gander mountain it had night sights $599+tax. I would rather find a used one w/o night sights.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Local shop here in JAX has the 17 with standard sights @$489. and the 34 @$585.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If you find one, pick it up ASAP. At least in my local area 9mm Glocks are rare...plus 9mm ammo is scarce at my local WalMart.

Good thing all I own are Glocks in .40S&W, ammo is readily available!!!


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

the 17 was my first glock and i now have the 19 which for cc and in your truck would be better. plus the grip size is the same on the 19 and 17 i believe.


----------



## zetor (Apr 8, 2008)

This guy sold me on the glock 17


----------



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

zetor said:


> This guy sold me on the glock 17


Idiots like that are why I cant buy a Glock within 50 miles of my house haha


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

zetor said:


> This guy sold me on the glock 17


Thank you for officially lowering my IQ. :buttkick:


----------



## diablosrising (Apr 17, 2008)

zetor said:


> This guy sold me on the glock 17


That was funny for all the wrong reasons! When I was at the gun shop today, this guy was looking at a few Glocks, and much to my surprise/delight, sighted one with the slide locked back, making gun shot noises with his mouth. Yes, that's correct, making gunshot noises like you used to when you were 7.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Well,there's some ammo for the anti-gunners, as some once said before,stupid should hurt !


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

have you decided on your purchase yet?


----------

